# Weekends



## erindube (Aug 1, 2008)

Hello everyone,

My name is Erin, from Bristol CT, and I currently work as a coder and biller for a small cardiologist/internal medicine doctor. He is an older gentleman that only works part-time Monday through Thursday, and I love working for him, so I am looking for weekend employment. 
I have just recently passed my CPC-A exam and have 10 months experience in an office coding/billing.
I am trying to find out if there are any employers that would let me work for them Friday-Sunday, anything within the scope of coding/billing.
Like I said I just passed my CPC-A, and have only alittle experience, but I love being a coder and biller, and I am definitely willing learn if someone is willing to help me out.

Thank You in advance to anyone who replies to my post, and if anyone would like to contact me about this post you can email me at erin.dube@gmail.com or call me at 860-518-1359.


----------

